# Kansas City, Second Saturday Monthly Herf



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

*Saturday, March 14th*

The time is near!

Less than 2 weeks away.

:chk

LOCATION:
*Side Pockets in Bonner Springs, KS*
*Starts at noon*

620 S. 130th St 
(K-7 Hwy. @ Kansas Ave.)
Bonner Springs, KS 66012
Phone: 913-441-6700


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I am going to try to stop by.I live about 15 minutes from there.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Well is anyone gonna show up for this? If not I'll just go play Golf.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

JonDot said:


> Well is anyone gonna show up for this? If not I'll just go play Golf.


Actually its an open invite that the guys and gals in KC have set up that the 2nd Sat. of the month there will be somebody there herfing.

If I have healed from my spider bite I hope to be there...

and for those in the know..we have sprayed now for spiders...LOL

Figure after 2 people getting bite its time!

Shawn


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> Actually its an open invite that the guys and gals in KC have set up that the 2nd Sat. of the month there will be somebody there herfing.
> 
> If I have healed from my spider bite I hope to be there...
> 
> ...


OK, Cool. :rockon:


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

I believe that we had around 14-16 show up in January. The herf will draw people from many cigar boards. It's not limited to PUFF, it's open to all BOTL. Come have a smoke ...... or twelve! :faint:


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm planning on being there all day. :hat:


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

My plans are to be there as long as possible.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Timely BUMP for all the KC area BOTL.

Kansas City - Second Saturday monthly herf

*March 14th*

*THIS Saturday!*

:woohoo:


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey all in KC area,

Is there anything going on the weekend of Apr 10,11,12? I am from Iowa, currently serving in Kuwait with the National Guard. I am gonna be home for 2 weeks of leave and my GF and I are gonna spend that weekend in KC. We have both never been there, so it is kinda like a little getway. We are going to stay at one of the casino/hotels, and we are looking for some other things to do while we are there. 

Thanks,

ToolManainkiller:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ToolMan28 said:


> Hey all in KC area,
> 
> Is there anything going on the weekend of Apr 10,11,12? I am from Iowa, currently serving in Kuwait with the National Guard. I am gonna be home for 2 weeks of leave and my GF and I are gonna spend that weekend in KC. We have both never been there, so it is kinda like a little getway. We are going to stay at one of the casino/hotels, and we are looking for some other things to do while we are there.
> 
> ...


Every 2nd Saturday ... from noon(ish) till whenever(ish)

Sidepockets in Bonner Springs, KS ... map >*HERE*<

Soooooo..... yes ..... if you can get over there on the 11th, there should be people there.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Day before the HERF bump -

*Tomorrow : April 11th, 2009* - 12:00 noon(ish) 'till sometime well after(ish)

*Sidepockets in Bonner Springs, KS*


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Last minute BUMP. (ok, 13 hour bump)


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

*THIS Saturday*

BUMP for all of the BOTL in or near the Kansas City area.

*Every 2nd Saturday ... from noon(ish) till whenever(ish)*

*Side Pockets in Bonner Springs, KS*

620 S. 130th St 
(K-7 Hwy. @ Kansas Ave.)
Bonner Springs, KS 66012
Phone: 913-441-6700


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

*BUMP.* Looks like I will miss the KC herf this month, but it sounds like others will be in attendance. 
*Come one .... come all!*

*THIS Saturday*

BUMP for all of the BOTL in or near the Kansas City area.

*Every 2nd Saturday ... from noon(ish) till whenever(ish)*

*Side Pockets in Bonner Springs, KS*

620 S. 130th St 
(K-7 Hwy. @ Kansas Ave.)
Bonner Springs, KS 66012
Phone: 913-441-6700


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i was there for the last one in July... along with Doug/Chad. i had to leave early, though.


don't know if i'll make it to the August one, since we're having another one later in August (the 22nd) at the same appointed time/place.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Kansas City, Second Saturday Monthly Herf (recurring)*

bump!!
SAT, 8TH AUGUST. :rockon:


----------



## sucka_mc (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Kansas City, Second Saturday Monthly Herf (recurring)*

Is this still going on every second saturday?


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Kansas City, Second Saturday Monthly Herf (recurring)*



sucka_mc said:


> Is this still going on every second saturday?


2nd Saturday KC herfs are still happening .... just at a different location.

Quoting a fellow KC herfer: _*"*__*Okay ... so Side Pockets in Bonner has closed. As an alternative, there's a little bar/grill across the street that runs alongside Side Pockets in Bonner Springs that catered us for our herf today & is happy to have us any time we like.*_

_*So we'll be herfing at "Twisters Grill and Bar", just across from the usual Side Pockets."*_

Same time, same area, different location.


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

I am from Des Moines, IA and I might see if I cant swing by for this on the 9th of Jan.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Kansas City, Second Saturday Monthly Herf (recurring)*



woops said:


> 2nd Saturday KC herfs are still happening .... just at a different location.
> 
> Quoting a fellow KC herfer: _*"*__*Okay ... so Side Pockets in Bonner has closed. As an alternative, there's a little bar/grill across the street that runs alongside Side Pockets in Bonner Springs that catered us for our herf today & is happy to have us any time we like.*_
> 
> ...


yep, if you head down the street that the McDonalds is on (across from the WalMart), it would be on the other side of the street from McD's, and down about 150 feet to the right.


----------



## sucka_mc (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Kansas City, Second Saturday Monthly Herf (recurring)*



woops said:


> 2nd Saturday KC herfs are still happening .... just at a different location.
> 
> Quoting a fellow KC herfer: _*"*__*Okay ... so Side Pockets in Bonner has closed. As an alternative, there's a little bar/grill across the street that runs alongside Side Pockets in Bonner Springs that catered us for our herf today & is happy to have us any time we like.*_
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks! I'll hopefully be attending to the next one.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone interested in doing a herf in Blue Springs, Missouri at The Cigar Merchant at I70 and 7 Hwy? If there is interest I will set one up. Great selection and lounge has darts, poker, flat screen tv, kitchen area.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jsnake said:


> Anyone interested in doing a herf in Blue Springs, Missouri at The Cigar Merchant at I70 and 7 Hwy? If there is interest I will set one up. Great selection and lounge has darts, poker, flat screen tv, kitchen area.


is that the one that moved to another spot and was recently in a Pipes and Tobacco magazine? also where the owner only allows you to smoke if you're smoking what you bought in the store?


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

jsnake said:


> Anyone interested in doing a herf in Blue Springs, Missouri at The Cigar Merchant at I70 and 7 Hwy? If there is interest I will set one up. Great selection and lounge has darts, poker, flat screen tv, kitchen area.


I might be interested... just depends on when it is. I have to beg the wife to let me out of the house.

It does sound like I am in for this Saturday at Twisters.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

IHT said:


> is that the one that moved to another spot and was recently in a Pipes and Tobacco magazine? also where the owner only allows you to smoke if you're smoking what you bought in the store?


It used to be in Independence and they passed a smoking ban so yes and yes. IDK about the magazine though. Have to buy there to smoke there which I don't have a problem with. I don't think you have to smoke what you bought though and I have never been hassled. The lounge is down stairs and they never come down there.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Thread Bump
eep:

Looking forward to some herf time tomorrow !!!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

A great new place to do this would be d*luxe Lounge and Cigar Deck. They are in Historic Downtown Parkville, Missouri and the place is amazing. Check them out here at dâ€¢luxe Lounge and Cigar Bar If we can get enough guys involved we could do a private party and have the place to ourselves. They have Chimay Beer and 40 varieties of scotch. Not to mention all of the other drinks, food, and cigars. Friday nights they feature a cigar roller.

I don't know why the link turned out weird looking but if you click it works.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jsnake said:


> A great new place to do this would be d*luxe Lounge and Cigar Deck. They are in Historic Downtown Parkville, Missouri and the place is amazing. Check them out here at dâ€¢luxe Lounge and Cigar Bar If we can get enough guys involved we could do a private party and have the place to ourselves. They have Chimay Beer and 40 varieties of scotch. Not to mention all of the other drinks, food, and cigars. Friday nights they feature a cigar roller.
> 
> I don't know why the link turned out weird looking but if you click it works.


that's the place that just opened a few weeks back?
i haven't been there yet, but it sounds cool.

okay, i'm not from Parkville, but do they actually have a "historic downtown" area? if so, where the hell is it?

checked the link. the outside looks cool, and i am finally glad there's a place that has good beer. too bad i don't live down the street from that place.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good to see this thread is still being updated. 

Look forward to seeing you guys on the 13th.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

IHT said:


> that's the place that just opened a few weeks back?
> i haven't been there yet, but it sounds cool.
> 
> okay, i'm not from Parkville, but do they actually have a "historic downtown" area? if so, where the hell is it?
> ...


Yeah, it has been open about 8 weeks. Kansas City Cigar Aficionado Club had an event there and I think another one is scheduled for Feb. It is a great club to join and for only $20 a year.

Historic Downtown Parkville is down by the Missouri River and across from Park University. I just know how to get there and have no idea what highway takes you into there. I just use my GPS if I get lost.

Anyways this is a great place and the owners are wonderful. I strongly suggest you check it out.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cool, thx for the info.

i believe it's Hwy 9 that runs down by the river and park U. i'd be coming from the North KS side, so across hwy 45 until i'd hit hwy 9, then head south. i'm sure i'd be able to find it, might have to make a trip over there.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Let me know what day and I will try to make it as well. Parkville isn't that far for me. Nice area for a herf!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


> Let me know what day and I will try to make it as well. Parkville isn't that far for me. Nice area for a herf!


I will definitely be there on February 22nd for the KC Cigar Aficionado meet up. $2 to get in and since it is a private event you can smoke inside. They have drink specials and a full menu.

It is $20 a year to become a member of the KC Cigar Aficionado Club. That gives you a Xikar club cigar and access to all events. Giveaways and good times at the events. Definitely worth the $20.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Bump for the Twisters herf this Saturday. I am also a member of the KCCAC, but can't make it to many of the events at this time.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

For all of you Kansas City Metro area people - The 262 Paradigm cigar is now available at d*luxe Lounge & Cigar Deck in Parkville.

We will be making a trial appearance next week at Outlaw Cigar Co in Overland Park, Kansas.

Please support this BOTL and a fantastic cigar by trying us out. More info on the cigars at REVOLUTION CIGARS - Smoke the Revolution.

Sorry for the shameless plug but I really want to get these into Outlaw Cigar and do an event this year with them. I also absolutely love d*luxe Lounge & Cigar Deck. Will be there the 22nd and the 26th if any of you can make it.


----------

